# Anyone want in on a Powerhead order?



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Me and a couple other guys are about to place an order for some Beco powerheads. We will receive a discount if we can get 6 people. Right now we have 3 maybe 4 interested so we need 2 or 3 people to get the $20 of discount. If anyone is interested let me know and I can meet you at MBT to collect money to make the order. Here is a link to the website we will be ordering from. I believe the guy said there is about a 2 week back order right now due to alligator season opening.

You can click on the sharks to see pictures of the powerheads.

http://www.beco-products.com/beco_catalog.htm


----------



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

I've heard its against the law to have one on your boat now. Do you know if thats true.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have never heard that, but someone on here with more experience could probably give you an answer.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i have not heard that either. i know someone who will be interested and will pass the info on.


----------



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

*powerhead*

Somone is lying to you. It is illegal to powerhead a fish with in 9 miles aka state waters. I carry a ppd almost all the time. However people put way to much thougt in to these things. 
Step 1
Piece of pipe to fit bullet size. 
Step 2 
Piece of rubber hosing to go over piece of pipe.
Step 3 
Piece of rubber hosing that will fit in side your other peice of hosing but inside diameter fits your shaft. You don't want it to be snug just the right friction so when you shoot it theres enough lack of friction to slide but not so loose it falls off easily.

I will try and post some pics. All materials total to make 20 ppd will cost maybe 5 dollars plus the price of a bullet. I put one up my wet suit sleave. A friend of min electrical tapes them to the but of his gun. These are much safer because there is no firing pin. If you drop it there is very very little chance it will go off. These are one time use but who cares it probbally cost you $1 with the price of the bullet. 

Another trick with any powerhead. You should use finger nail polish around the primer and the neck where the bullet goes in to the casing. Once it dries put about thres coats on it. Once last coat is dryed scrape a little bit off the primar to ensure it goes off. This will ensure the bullet dosen't leak to the powder because basically all you have then is a warm fuzzy without anything to back it up. 

Good Luck


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

amnbowser said:


> Somone is lying to you. It is illegal to powerhead a fish with in 9 miles aka state waters. I carry a ppd almost all the time. However people put way to much thougt in to these things.
> Step 1
> Piece of pipe to fit bullet size.
> Step 2
> ...


I don't understand what is supposed to strike the primer to make the bullet go off then?


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

ucf_motorcycle said:


> I don't understand what is supposed to strike the primer to make the bullet go off then?


The spear tip. Kinda like these - > http://www.spearfishing.cc/Personal Protectin Device.htm

I have a .223 version of this kind. I also own a .357 Beco


----------



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah but mine cost $1-$2 to make and those cost $40. With those I gurantee you will loose the plastic insert that goes in them and will have to buy more. I have owned them in the past tell a friend of mine made one of these home made ones. Then I realized that I had wasted alot of money on the other power heads. It's up to you but I like cheap and more is better.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

amnbowser said:


> Yeah but mine cost $1-$2 to make and those cost $40. With those I gurantee you will loose the plastic insert that goes in them and will have to buy more. I have owned them in the past tell a friend of mine made one of these home made ones. Then I realized that I had wasted alot of money on the other power heads. It's up to you but I like cheap and more is better.


I like cheap. I wasn't suggesting anyone buy either brand, I posted the link so they could see the method by which what your suggesting works. Only yours is not meant to be reuseable, if it is similar to what a diver friend of mine has made in the past. I am all for making your own stuff if someone wants to.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone interested in getting in on the order? Also I have heard good things about the Beco brand powerheads. Does anyone have any experience with this brand or have any other brand they prefer? Just curious I have never shot a powerhead before.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

I have never used one but have been interested.... can you shoot fish with them or what is the deal with them? Sharks? Sorry for my ignorance on the subject but I just always wanted one to try.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have developed, made and used power heads for forty years and my advise to you is just stick with a regular spear gun. You can use one in federal waters and not in Florida waters but you might get hassled if you stopped in Florida waters with power headed fish on board. Yes they can be used for protection but I have never needed one for protection. If a shark wants to bite you you wont have time to do anything. I have heard that a shark shield is a good investment. Power heads will kill just about any fish you can hit with one and there usually is an instant kill. But with the laws and limits what's the benefit. Then you have the sealing of the ammo problem unless you purchase ammo that is built to military specs. That's my rant you make the decision...


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha ill take your advice and stick to a reg speargun. Never had any real problems with sharks.... Just poke them with the spear tip and they move on.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

*Beco order*

Jeremy, the dive shop is: www.*diversdiscount*florida.com/. The price for the 223 is $139, the 357 is $135. If 6 are ordered,, He said he would give a 10% discount but it would have to be all in one order. That would in essence save about $14 from the 223 for a price of $125 which is slightly cheaper than the website posted. Tax and shipping is extra. I have a solid two. If you have 4 more solid offers, then I would be glad to arrange the purchase. We can talk more offline.


----------

